# مقارنة بين شاشات البلازما و الlcd :أدخل بســــرعة:



## عبقر 2009 (20 مايو 2009)

مقارنه بين شاشات البلازما وال LCD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم اخوانى و اخواتى
حببت ان انقل لكم هذه المقارنة بين شاشات البلازما وال وشاشات ال LCD 
ولقد جمعت هذه المعلومات من عدة مواقع للامانة

نبدأ بالمقارنه بين البلازما وال LCD 
البلازما تتعامل مع بث الصوره لك عبر الغاز!!
اما ال LCD فهي تعتمد على السائل 
وهنا تتفوق ال LCD حيث انك بكل بساطه لو تقترب من بعد نص متر عن الشاشه راح تشوف الوضوح كامل ولن يكون له تأثير على العيون
عكس البلازما لو تقترب نفس المسافه لن تشاهد الصوره بشكل جيد وراح يكون خطر على العينين 

بالنسبه لحجم الشاشه :
البلازما سبق ان شفت شاشات بلازما تصل الى 80 انش او بوصه ويوجد اكبر
اما ال LCD فاكبر حجم موجود الان هو 46 بوصه وهي من صنع سوني ومتوفر هذا الحجم حتى الان فقط للمستهلكين في اليابان وامريكا وبالنسبه لدينا في منطقة الشرق الاوسط واوروبا يوجد 40 بوصه من شركة سوني 43 بوصه اعتقد من سامسونج

اذاً البلازما تتفوق على شاشات ال LCD بالحجم..
الوزن والتصميم :
بالنسبه للشكل تختلف من شركة لاخرى
لكن شاشات LCD تتميز بخفتها عكس شاشات البلازما فهي ثقيله 
وهنا تتفوق LCD بالوزن لكن لايهم الوزن الا في بعض الاحتياجات ...
الاستهلاك:
لو حطينا عدد معين من الساعات نقول مثلا 4ساعات يوميا والي تم عليها التجارب
البلازما لو تستهلك بمعدل4 ساعات يوميا راح تعيش معك 20 سنه 
بينما LCD بمعدل 4ساعات يوميا استهلاك راح تعيش معك الدبل 40سنه!!
لكن المهم في ذلك ان البلازما بعد هذا الاستهلاك تنتهي وغير صالحه 
لكن LCD تتطلب منك فقط بتغير قطعه في قلب الجهاز وراح يرجعلك الجهاز جديد

هنا تتفوق طبعا ال LCD لكن بشكل عام مدة استهلاك البلازما المعقوله نوعا ما..

وضوح الصوره (اهم شي):
البلازما كما تكلمنا انها تبث لك الصوره عن طريق الغاز
LCD عن طريق السائل 
وهي تتفوق بالوضوح اكثر من البلازما...
التباين ( CONTRAST ) 

والمقصود فيه اعلى درجة للون الأبيض واعلى درجة للون الأسود تقدر تقدمه الشاشه .. وكلما زاد هذا المعدل زادت قدرة الشاشه على إظهار التفاصيل بالصوره بشكل افضل .. ومن ناحية التباين شاشات البلازما قدرت توصل لدرجه عاليه جدا من إظهار اللون الأسود توصل 3000:1 لم تقدر توصل له شاشات  LCD اعلى رقم وصلت له 1000:1 بس طبعا مو معناته ان LCD سيئه هي تقدر تعطيك نتيجة اكثر من كافيه بالنسبه لدرجة للون الأسود
واخر ما وصلت اليه الآن توجد شاشات lCD تعطي Contrast Ratio 2000:1


دقة الألوان ( COLOR SATURATION )

المقصود فيها قدرة الشاشه انها تعرض جميع الألوان بمختلف تدرجاتها بصورة دقيقه ومطابقه للواقع .. بالنسبه للميزه شاشة البلازما هذه تتفوق فيها ايضا كونها تقدر تعرض لنا كل الوان الطيف وعددها 16.77 مليون لون بدقه عاليه جدا لكن شاشات LCD فيها ميزه انها تتمتع بكثافه نقطيه اكبر بكثير من شاشات البلازما بمعنى انك لو اقتربت مره من شاشه LCD ماراح تلاحظ نقاط صغيره على نفس الشاشه بالتالي تكون فيها الألوان متشبعه اكثر 

زوايا الرؤيه ( VIEWING ANGLES 

شاشات البلازما لها زاوية رؤيه كبيره تصل الى اكثر من 160 درجه بمعنى انك تقدر تشاهد الشاشه من اي مكان بالغرفه ومن اي زاويه بنفس الدقه والوضوح .. اما شاشات LCD ممكن ان الرؤيه تكون خافته نوعا ما لو جلست في زاوية مايله كثير عن الشاشه وعلى شان تحصل على افضل رؤيه من المهم انك تكون مواجه للشاشه او جالس بزاويه مايله نسبيا 
توجد الآن بعض شاشات LCD ذات زاوية رؤية 178 درجة ... والعديد لها زاوية رؤية 160 درجة.


زمن الاستجابة ( RESPONSE TIME 

كل ماكان الزمن اقصر كانت فعالية الشاشه افضل خصوصا في عرض مشاهد الأكشن السريعه والعاب الكمبيوتر وفي هالجانب تتفوق شاشات البلازما يوصل زمن الاستجابه الى 7Ms لكن حاليا LCD متساويه معها تقريبا بس مو في كل الأنواع 
شاشات LCD حالياً بعضها بها زمن استجابة 2ms 

مدة الحياة ( LIFESPAN 

مثل ماذكرت بالبداية ان شاشات البلازما تعتمد على غاز في آلية عملها مشكله هالغاز ان له عمر افتراضي يقدر 3000 -2500 ساعه عمل بعدها تضعف الشاشه ويقل سطوعها بكشل كبير .. وبما ان الغاز ماله طريقه إعاده تعبئه بهالحاله تنتهي حياة الشاشه مع إنتهاء العمر الإفتراضي للغاز .. اما شاشات LCD بما انه فكرة عملها تعتمد على الضوء بشكل اساسي يقدر عمل مصابيح الضوء فيها الى 60000 ساعة عمل وبما ان هالمصابيح ممكن تتغير يصير العمر الإفتراضي للشاشه غير محدود ابدا 

استهلاك الطاقة ( POWER CONSUMPTION 

ماتقارن شاشة LCD مع البلازما في هذه النقطه فهي تستهلك شي بسيط جدا من الطاقه بينما البلازما تستهلك ضعف استهلاك شاشة LCD

مستوى الإشعاع الناتج ( RADIATION LEVELS 

وهذي من اهم نقاط الفروق واللي قلت في البدايه ركزو فيها وهي الإشعاعات الضاره اللي تصدرها الشاشه .. وفي هالنقطه شاشة LCD ماتصدر اي اشعاع ضار ابدا لانه مايصدر منها إلا الضوء .. اما شاشات البلازما لانها تصدر اشعة فوق بنفسجيه تكون ضاره نسبيا ولو انها اقل من اللي يصدر من التلفزيونات العاديه

اخيرا ارجو ان لاتبخلوا علي بردودكم​


----------



## عبقر 2009 (20 مايو 2009)

و الله عملت ما بوسعى حتى أحضر لكم هذه المعلومات القيمة و أرجو أن تنول أعجابكم


----------



## استاذ عبقر (20 مايو 2009)

و الله أحسن موضوع شاهدته فى حياتى يا عبقر


----------



## amr.nass (23 مايو 2009)

thank you too much for this information


----------



## osamahoas (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم هاي اول مشاركة الي في هذا المنتدى الرائع وبجد انه مجهودك كبير في جمع هاي المعلومات 
الف الف شكر الك عزيزي على هاي المعلومات المفيدة جدا 
اخوك في الله 
اسامه من القدس


----------



## zofa30 (10 يونيو 2009)

Thanks for this valuable information.


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (10 يونيو 2009)

والله انت جميل زي كلامك ومعلوماتك


----------



## عبقر 2009 (11 يونيو 2009)

أشكركم على هذه الردود الجميلة و ان شاء الله هناك معلومات أخرى


----------



## frat (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## jassim78 (11 يونيو 2009)

معلومات مفيدة وقيمة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دمحا لموش (12 يونيو 2009)

ياأخي عبقر 2009 عاوز أحكي لك بالمصري إه الكمال د كله إه المعلومات دي إزاي إنت بتفكر ياراكل مِنين تكيب المعاومات دي عاوز أولك حتت كلمة إنت عبقري بكد 
عد م المآخذة أن صحيح ماني مصري لكن من سورية ولكن تستاهل كل خير 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر 
وكل ماتزرعه في الدنيا الآن ستحصده غدا أو أولادك وأحفادك 
أو في الآخرة إن شاء الله


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم الله ايجازيك خير يا اخي معلومات قيمة


----------



## eng.s.m (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزبلا فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع

وللعلم التلفاز الذى يعمل بالبلازما يستهلك كم عالى جدا من الكهرباء 
وشاشات ال LCD الحديثة افضل بكثير جدا خصوصا ال HD Full


----------



## رامي المعرفة (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات .


----------



## oneshoot (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك ماشاء الله شرح كامل ووافي


----------



## عبقر 2009 (15 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم على الردو الجميلة


----------



## alsamrray (15 يونيو 2009)

معلومات حلوه يااستاذ عبقر بس لو كملت الموضوع وحكيت عن التكلفه ايهما ارخص ؟


----------



## اسامه العتابي (16 يونيو 2009)

سبحان الله قبل يوم كنت اسال نفسي عن الفرق بارك الله بيك جدا مفيد


----------



## المهندس القيسي (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي اضل بارك الله فيك
لقد كفيت ووفيت واعطيتنا معلومات رائعة جدا
واكثر من ذلك هي معلومات تقنية وفيدة وعملية بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات اخى عبقر


----------



## بالاكحل عبدو (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات الرائعة يا استاد


----------



## م شريفة (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا شخصيا اول مرة اعرف الفرق بين هذة الشاشات 
شكرا على معلوماتك الحلوة والمفيدة للجميع يعني حتى الناس العاديين لازم يعرفو الفرق بين انواع الشاشات لكي يقللو الضرر على افراد الاسرة وخصوصا الاطفال..
شكرا كتيييييييييييييير ...


----------



## moudir (9 أغسطس 2009)

salem
thanks for information 
the mos difference between the plasma pannel and all the other technologie is the plasma show alle the picture toghether but the other technologie show the picture point per point (pixel per pixel)


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة ما كنت اعرف وش الفرق بينهم لكن الحين ما اقول غير رحم الله والدينا و والديك


----------



## المهندسة نور (16 أغسطس 2009)

_موضوع مفيد_
_شكرا جزيل لك ........._


----------



## م/احمد توفيق (16 أغسطس 2009)

*على فكرة يا جماعة انا *
*لسة طالب فى الفرقة الثانية بكلية الهندسة الالكترونية وناوى ان شاء الله على قسم تحكم*​


----------



## ahmed57 (17 أغسطس 2009)

عبقر 2009 قال:


> مقارنه بين شاشات البلازما وال LCD ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

::::: بارك الله فيك وجعلك من كبار علماء المسلمين العرب ، يا عبقر العرب .

......والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## hosamoo7 (18 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود افدتنا كثيرا 
ونرجوا المقارنة بين ال lcd و led وشكرا
hosam nasr


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك بميزان حسناتك


----------



## الهيثمm (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بيض الله وجهك ويعطيك العافية 
معلومات حلوة زي صاحبها
:34:​


----------



## hassan vista 07 (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووور اوي على المعلومة المفيدة جدا


----------



## ادور (31 أغسطس 2009)

جذاك الله كل خير 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكمولكمكل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## المعتز بالله (4 سبتمبر 2009)

انت راجل فناااان ..

تسلم يا غالي ..

وفعلا زي ما قولت .. أهم حاجة الاشعاع الضار ..


----------



## mssa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات جدا قيمة تشكر عليها


----------



## ماهر الدعدي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*استفسار*

عندي شاشة ال سي دي نوع بنك 
عندما اقوم تشغيل الكمبيوتر تشتغل الشاشة وتطفي ذهبت للمهندس وقالي تحتاج كرت شاشة جديد بسعر 250 ريال سعودي
لذا ارجوامنكم هل كلامه صحيح وكم سعرها تقريبا


----------



## aya_elc (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياعبقر على هذه المعلومات المفيده
شكرا


----------



## Tito50 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الشرح التمام يا باشا 
وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس_ ايهاب (3 أكتوبر 2009)

good information thank you


----------



## waseem electronic (22 أبريل 2010)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## mehdi09 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علوية عماد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات هامة جدا شكرا لك


----------



## bidomido (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## zcc (21 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة شكراً


----------



## م ابوسامر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## louay (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذه المقارنه شكراجزيلا


----------



## Mustafamm (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هالمجهود الرائع


----------

